# A Wild Feral's Daily Routine



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I always wandered what wild ferals in London have as their routine, and how different it must be for pet pigeons becuase they live in a safe environment with people who give them food and care.

Does anybody know how long pigeons sleep every day? and do they usually get up when the sun comes out?

do they sleep when it usually is night? even though I've seen quite a few pigeons on the streets at night

Maybe they eat & drink randomly all day long? and if they have children they need to look after them

maybe if they can find water once a day they wash as well?

and would they usually only fly and walk to the same places every day? or would there be a parcitlar reason for wild ferals to fly a long distance to find a new home


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I do know that the ferals here only get up when the sun is up. With daylight saving time, if it's dark out, they're still up there sleeping - never mind the change in time. They also will get up later if it's cloudy out.

Some live where I go to visit them but others arrive from other places. As the sun continues to rise, more of them fly to the parking lot to join the others. Towards night, the visitors leave while the others who live there start to go to their roosting places on store roofs for the night.

Mornings they are out for breakfast - mostly males and the young. Very few females unless they're unattached and have no babies to go to. Towards noon, the females are out for lunch - sometimes on into the evening. In between times, they mostly roost.

There's a couple of rivers nearby and they go there for their morning baths as I've seen a couple of them fly out when I go by on my way to work. They drink from puddles if they're at the parking lot if there's some around. I've seen one pigeon frustrated because he could not get at the water at the bottom of a drain in the parking lot. So he tried to get water out of some mud. All he had to do was fly for a couple of miles and he would've been at a river, but I guess he didn't want to travel for the water. Some will eat snow for water.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

thanks Garye

its very interesting reading about their daily lives


----------

